# 'miracle scratch remover pens'



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Is it me or am I seeing more and more of these pens advertised on tv or in halfords and local supermarkets ?

Whilst I know they are probably the biggest rip off going I would still like to see the results either way , any used one ?!!!!!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Saw these advertised in a newspaper a colleague left lying around at work today, nearly wet myself laughing, no way I would want to colour in a scratch with a pen, probably get a better result with my kids crayons...:lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

My Dad bought me three of these for Christmas and I have never used them as I really would not trust them personally.

They only do light scratches, as they replace the clearcoat ( apparently )

If you are happy to try one yourself, pm me your address and I will send you one mate, just let me know how you get on with it


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks for the offers guys ! , just curious of how bad they perform ! The ads make them look amazing ! , I'm assuming it leaves behind a long thick line of clear which sits on top of the paint which just masks the scratch?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

cleancar said:


> thanks for the offers guys ! , just curious of how bad they perform ! The ads make them look amazing ! , I'm assuming it leaves behind a long thick line of clear which sits on top of the paint which just masks the scratch?


Yep


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

-Simon- said:


> Saw these advertised in a newspaper a colleague left lying around at work today, nearly wet myself laughing, no way I would want to colour in a scratch with a pen, probably get a better result with my kids crayons...:lol:


As funny as I found that comment, I genuinely see cars day in day out with poor paint repairs that look like they've been done by a 6y.o with a pack of crayolas!!! :lol: Some cowboys need to be kept well away from cars, don't they!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

themk2 said:


> As funny as I found that comment, I genuinely see cars day in day out with poor paint repairs that look like they've been done by a 6y.o with a pack of crayolas!!! :lol: Some cowboys need to be kept well away from cars, don't they!


Theres a Mondeo around our way,silver and the front wing and door are nowhere near the original colour.Its looks a right mess.


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Thought about trying one of those mantis pens from jml, as I have a couple of small scratches on my rear arch. Don't know if they work, the video presentation looks impressive though.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Wouldnt mind trying one myself but ain't paying the price for one.


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Mattey h said:


> Thought about trying one of those mantis pens from jml, as I have a couple of small scratches on my rear arch. Don't know if they work, the video presentation looks impressive though.


JML are the answer to everything... "Eradicate the drought this summer with the new JML Water Wizard hose... it turns thin air...into water!":detailer::speechles:speechles I could watch JML adverts all day and laugh my guts out!


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Cleancar, Matty h and Scrim = pm your addresses and I will send you all one to try out, and you can let me know what you think of them


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Do we get refunds if it ruins our paintwork?  haha, I won't knock anything until i try something, will pm you know and let you know what they are like.


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Cheers Mark, you're a true gent. Will send you a pm, and let you know the results, might even put up some pics.
Thanks again mate.
Matt.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Scrim-1- said:


> *Do we get refunds if it ruins our paintwork*?  haha, I won't knock anything until i try something, will pm you know and let you know what they are like.


:lol:

Nope !!

:lol:


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

These pens use a uv reactive clearcoat - too messy if you ask me. 


Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2


----------

